# Providence Baptist Church Fall 2008 Theological Emphasis - Worship



## YXU (Nov 2, 2008)

Sabbath: The Nexus of Worship
SermonAudio.com - Sabbath: The Nexus of Worship

Purity of Worship
SermonAudio.com - Purity of Worship

Simplicity of Worship 
SermonAudio.com - Simplicity of Worship

Primacy of Worship
SermonAudio.com - Primacy of Worship

Preached by Pastor McCurley of Greenville Presbyterian Church


----------



## APuritansMind (Nov 2, 2008)

I had the privilege of meeting Pastor McCurley and being present for each of these sermons. We are not singing psalms exclusively at this time, but the unaccompanied psalms sung in these services on Friday night, Saturday night, and both services on the Lord's Day were certainly edifying.

We enjoyed his sermons and expounding the topic of worshipping God in the way He has set forth for us in His word.


----------



## YXU (Nov 2, 2008)

God bless your church at Suffolk Mr. Myers, greetings from Greenville.


----------

